# Tank screen net



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Any idea where I can make my own top screen net? 
I have a glass cover, over my 75g, but I was thinking to change it to a screen net.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

big als, or reptile store


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

What im doing right now since im scared of my fish jumping since my yasha already did is get window screen netting at home depot or rona. Normally its 2 or 3 feet wide and very long. Probably 8 ft? You can use that and make a kind of screen. The way I held it down was to make a frame or have all 4 sides weighted so it doesnt just rolls up or fall off. You can use small metal rods or somwthing heavy. As for me I just made a frame out of acrylic and glue the screen netting onto it


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can find it at garden stores, or order from BRS. I got the 1/4" netting from BRS myself.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I got window screen framing pieces from Home Depot and 1/4 mesh from BRS and made my own.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

What about plastic egg crate (used for lighting). Easy to cut and allows more light/ gas exchange than screen.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

badmedicine said:


> What about plastic egg crate (used for lighting). Easy to cut and allows more light/ gas exchange than screen.


WHile that maybe true if you used typical screen you find in your windows this is not true of the BRS stuff. I used a combo of both, the eggcrate was just easier for customizing the fit for the hob gear I had.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

So, in the end homedepot is not good. 
I was thinking to do a DIY screen, but now I am almost convinced to buy BRS.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

How about the clear plastic meshing that you can wrap around shrubs? - cheap and you get a ton of it. Canadian tire sells it.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Isn't it to big? I mean the holes, to big, and if I don't mistake, that is made out of multiple threads, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

No, just thin plastic little squares. Go check it out and see if it will suit your needs. I think it will?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

So, it's not like the oranges mesh?
I will check it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

No, it is clear and thin squares


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

The Canadian Tire near my work place doesn't have such a thing. Petsmart has some nice screen covers, and cheap, in reptile section. The only downside are the screen holes, small and black in color.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

badmedicine said:


> What about plastic egg crate (used for lighting). Easy to cut and allows more light/ gas exchange than screen.


The holes in the egg crate might be too large to prevent smaller fish like wrasses/firefish from jumping out.

I used the window screen frames and then bought some meshing fabric from fabricland for a few dollars. I considered BRS as well but I didn't want to pay shipping just to get the mesh.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

badmedicine said:


> What about plastic egg crate (used for lighting). Easy to cut and allows more light/ gas exchange than screen.


I have it now and I don't like it. Take light bounce back from it and I have the impression that the first thing you see in my tank is the egg crate.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

TankCla said:


> The Canadian Tire near my work place doesn't have such a thing. Petsmart has some nice screen covers, and cheap, in reptile section. The only downside are the screen holes, small and black in color.


Did you check their summer seasonal section? Usually outside in another room?


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

I have BRS Clear 1/4" Screen Netting 6.5' x 6.5'. I used a small section to cover 1.5" holes. 

$25 if you want it.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! I will keep in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Grab it, seriously, the shipping from BRS is a bit ridiculous just for netting.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

SKurj said:


> Grab it, seriously, the shipping from BRS is a bit ridiculous just for netting.


Agreed. Pounce now!

I bought the kits and an extra from BRS. It was pricey.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If you need BRS frames, I have extra all for $20. Prices below are BRS prices.

4 FT. x 2 - $9.78

3 FT. x 4 - $16.76


----------

